# كتاب شرح برنامج artcam باللغة الانجليزية شرح مع الصور



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء ومحبي برنامج الارت كام اضع بين ايديكم كتاب بصيغة pdf وجدته اثناء بحثي عن كتب لتعليم برنامج الارت كام وكنه باللغة الانجليزية ولكن لمن لغته الانجليزية ضعيفة يستفيد من برامج الترجمة والشرح بالصورايضا مما يساعد المبتدئين بالتعلم ارجوا ان يكون عملي خالص لوجه الله تعالى ولا اريد الشكر بل اريد الدعاء 
هذا رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/207259700/c2dbc16c/22475789-Art-Cam-Pro-Tutorials.html


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء ومحبي برنامج الارت كام اضع بين ايديكم كتاب بصيغة pdf وجدته اثناء بحثي عن كتب لتعليم برنامج الارت كام وكنه باللغة الانجليزية ولكن لمن لغته الانجليزية ضعيفة يستفيد من برامج الترجمة والشرح بالصورايضا مما يساعد المبتدئين بالتعلم ارجوا ان يكون عملي خالص لوجه الله تعالى ولا اريد الشكر بل اريد الدعاء
> هذا رابط التحميل
> http://www.4shared.com/file/207259700/c2dbc16c/22475789-art-cam-pro-tutorials.html


الى اخي الغالي صلاح هذه الملفات مهمة و لكن لا تستطيع ان تتعلم منها شيء فهناك اختصارات و حيل غير مكتوبة انت بتشاهد الصورة بس لما تحاول التطبيق تجد ان هناك نقص كبير بالمعلومات حتى تستطيع ان تكمل التصميم كما قلت لك من قبل من يستفاد من هذه الدروس هو يعرف استخدام الآرت كام و يجرب اما المبتدء فلن يفهم منها شيء انت لاحظ الفيديوا التعليمي بموقع البرنامج لاحظ المصمم لا يكتب ما الإختصارات المستخدمة فقط يصور الشاشة و يعمل بإحترافية لا يستطيع احد ان يجارييه بهذا المجال و المشكلة الثانية انه يعمل على نسخة اصلية كاملة الخصائص اما نحن نعمل على نسخة مقرصنة فيها القليل فقط من الخصائص و في النهاية
السلام خير ختام
هناك كتب للتعلم من نقطة الصفر هذه الكتب يجب ان توضع بالمنتديات فهناك اخونا صاحب مشاركة التعليم التعاوني وضع كتاب بلغة صينية و قال عنده باقي الموسوعة انا لاحظت انها من الصفر ليتعلم من يقراها انا طلبت منه ان يرفقها كلها و انا عندما اكون متفرغ اشرحهم درس درس على حسب وقت فراغي


----------



## alaadrita (26 يناير 2010)

الف شكر جارى التحميل وننتظر منك المزيد وجزالك الله خير


----------



## salah_design (26 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> الى اخي الغالي صلاح هذه الملفات مهمة و لكن لا تستطيع ان تتعلم منها شيء فهناك اختصارات و حيل غير مكتوبة انت بتشاهد الصورة بس لما تحاول التطبيق تجد ان هناك نقص كبير بالمعلومات حتى تستطيع ان تكمل التصميم كما قلت لك من قبل من يستفاد من هذه الدروس هو يعرف استخدام الآرت كام و يجرب اما المبتدء فلن يفهم منها شيء انت لاحظ الفيديوا التعليمي بموقع البرنامج لاحظ المصمم لا يكتب ما الإختصارات المستخدمة فقط يصور الشاشة و يعمل بإحترافية لا يستطيع احد ان يجارييه بهذا المجال و المشكلة الثانية انه يعمل على نسخة اصلية كاملة الخصائص اما نحن نعمل على نسخة مقرصنة فيها القليل فقط من الخصائص و في النهاية
> السلام خير ختام
> هناك كتب للتعلم من نقطة الصفر هذه الكتب يجب ان توضع بالمنتديات فهناك اخونا صاحب مشاركة التعليم التعاوني وضع كتاب بلغة صينية و قال عنده باقي الموسوعة انا لاحظت انها من الصفر ليتعلم من يقراها انا طلبت منه ان يرفقها كلها و انا عندما اكون متفرغ اشرحهم درس درس على حسب وقت فراغي


 شكرا للتوضيح استاذي العزيز
فعلا لقد انتبهت لمسألت الاختصارات وفعلا عندما جربت وجدت نقص 
واذا لم يستفد المبتدأ من هذه الكتب فارجوا ان يستفيد صاحب الخبرة التي تنقصه مسالة او توضيح
المهم ان يستفيد من هذا الكتاب اخ او مجموعة من الاخوة المهم في النهاية الفائده
وشكرا لمرورك
وشكرا للتوضيح الذي اقف عاجز عن شكرك


----------



## salah_design (26 يناير 2010)

alaadrita قال:


> الف شكر جارى التحميل وننتظر منك المزيد وجزالك الله خير


 شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم 
وان شاء الله اي جديد رح اضعه ولكن في المرات القادمة لا بد من سؤال استاذي ابو بحر قبل وضع اي مشاركه ليوضح لي وبدوري اوضح للاخوة من هي الفئة المستفيدة من اي مشاركه


----------



## yousefarfat (1 أبريل 2010)

الاخ صلاح
بحمد الله قمت بنحميل الكتاب واستعرضته بشكل سريع وهو كتاب رائع وسهل التطبيق 
بارك الله بجهودك وشكرأ


----------



## salah_design (1 أبريل 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> الاخ صلاح
> بحمد الله قمت بنحميل الكتاب واستعرضته بشكل سريع وهو كتاب رائع وسهل التطبيق
> بارك الله بجهودك وشكرأ


وفيك بارك اخي شاكر تواصلك وردودك اللطيفة
انصحك بالسير بالتسلسل ولا تستعجل ولا تنتقل لاي درس الا بعد ان تثق انك قد تمرنت عليه بشكل جيد
حتى ولو رايت الدرس التالي اسهل من الاول 
هلا بيك يا غالي


----------



## qazxswedccc (3 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يامهندس صلاح فعلا موضوع مميز كالعادة كباقى مواضيعك

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حساناتك الى يوم القيامة 


تقبل تحياتى اخوك فى الله


----------



## salah_design (3 أبريل 2010)

qazxswedccc قال:


> تسلم يامهندس صلاح فعلا موضوع مميز كالعادة كباقى مواضيعك
> 
> جعلة اللة فى ميزان حساناتك الى يوم القيامة
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك واسال الله تعالى ان يساعدني بتوفير ما اتوصل له من دروس وكتب للاخوة بالمنتدى واسال الله ان يتقبله خالصا لوجهه تعالى وان لا يحرمني دعائكم
شاكر لك مرورك ياغالي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسنات وعلى كل حال سواء المحترف استفاد منه أم المبتدئ ففيه خير ومنفعه وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

استمر واحتسب أجرك عند الله فلن تخسر بل ستربح وتكسب مهما كانت فئة من يستفيد


----------



## ksmksam (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا الك


----------



## mohamed-x (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخى صلاح معلومات مفيده


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على الاطراء الجميل والدعاء لي بالخير والتوفيق 
واسال الله لكم جميعا بمثل ما دعوتم لي 
وانا اسف لتاخري بالرد عليكم


----------



## osamaosk (3 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر والسلام


----------



## salah_design (3 مايو 2010)

osamaosk قال:


> كل الشكر والسلام


تسلم يا غالي
اشكر مرورك


----------



## المدني السوري (26 يناير 2012)

ممكن الباسوورد يا شباب ... تحفزت وصدمني موضوع الباسوورد


----------



## hendawe111 (5 فبراير 2012)

*الف شكراااااااااااا بس فين الباسورد*


----------



## maanmq (25 فبراير 2012)

الحقيقيه يطلب باسورد


----------



## salah_design (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخواني لم اضع باسوورد وانا بحمل كل درس ولم يطلب مني اي باسوورد 
وسبق ان حمل الملفات والدروس التي ارفعا الكثير من الاخوة ولم تكن تواجههم مشاكل بالتحميل
حاولوا اخواني مرة اخرى واي ملاحظات نحاول معالجتها
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ُEng.khaled (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ صلاح اعتقد انه توجد مشكله فى الموقع نفسه الفورشيرد لذلك نرجو منك رفع الكتاب مره اخرى على موقع اخر وكذلك درس الفيديو الثانى وهذه صوره من موقع الفورشيرد عند طلب تحميل الكتاب


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (26 فبراير 2012)

للاسف لم استطيع تنزيل الكتاب


----------



## salah_design (26 فبراير 2012)

خير ان شاء الله 
اخواني ارجو من يعلم موقع مجاني لرفع الملفات ان يضع رابطه حتى ارفع عليه الملفات
تقبلو تحياتي


----------

